# September fertilizer



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I've always pt down 32-0-8 June - August. This year I renovated and still have Bermuda coming in. I was considering another round of 32-0-8. Thoughts?


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

SWB said:


> I've always pt down 32-0-8 June - August. This year I renovated and still have Bermuda coming in. I was considering another round of 32-0-8. Thoughts?


Recent research has shown that moderate nitrogen applications in the late summer and fall do not result in a marked decrease in cold tolerance. I would continue to fertilize heavy until the middle of September. Do whatever you can to get 100% coverage


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You may want to start bumping up those Potassium numbers to help strengthen the young bermuda going into Winter and just for the overall good health of the plant.


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> You may want to start bumping up those Potassium numbers to help strengthen the young bermuda going into Winter and just for the overall good health of the plant.


This is what I was going to say. I am planning on putting down one more application of Scotts 24-25-4 in September to make sure to round out my fertilizer run for the season. I have been pushing heavy nitrogen through summer for growth, but I want to make sure all that growth and root system gets one round of a complete fertilizer before the fall weather settles in and growth slows.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You would want something with a high 3rd number like Potassium Sulfate 0-0-50 or you could use something like 10-10-10 for your last app of the year.


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

@Mightyquinn Thanks! Glad I said something on here first.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I know some "Winter" fertilizers have a high Potassium number which would work too if you don't need the Phosphorus.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

https://yardmastery.com/collections/fertilizers-granular/products/yard-mastery-7-0-20-summer-stress-blend

I personally have been looking at getting this one above for my last fert app of the year in early September. 0.21 lbs N and 0.60 lbs K. Thoughts?

Edit: https://yardmastery.com/collections/fertilizers-granular/products/stx-diy-4-0-25

Maybe this one above is better due to having less slow release nitrogen...


----------



## Southern Lawn (Dec 31, 2019)

‎I came across this a while back. The author is a professor Emeritus from Texas A&M. He is supposedly world respected Zoysia grass expert. Interesting read.

Milt Engelke‎ to Team Zoysia

January 13, 2015 · 
TIME TO FERTILIZE - i.e., DORMANT FEED ZOYSIAGRASS
this will aid in prevention or at least to minimize the incidence of patch diseases on zoysiagrass.

Fertilization practices on Zoysiagrass too often follow the same schedule as with bermudagrass and paspalums. You will get into trouble if you do. Primary reason is the zoysiagrasses don't have as high a Nitrogen need and if supplied can quickly result in excessive thatch build-up and all too often incite development of diseases issues, especially the Patch diseases. The key issue to keep in mind is the plant does require food (N-P-K) to thrive and therefore purposeful applications should be made on a timely basis, but not excessive and not in excess at any given time. In reality most zoysiagrasses will require less than 1/4# of Nitrogen per growing month, never to exceed 3# in any given year, including establishment year from sod, seed or sprigs. Slow release forms of fertilizers are excellent, and a periodic soil test is a must. N and K should be applied at approximately the same ratio, possibly with more K than N through the year, and Phosphorous applied as needed. Now here is a major caveat to fertility; time your fertilizer application to avoid stimulating disease.

Patch diseases are most active during periods of high humidity [wet] and when the grass is not as actively growing (SOIL TEMPERATURES BELOW 18 C, 65 F). Under active growth the plant can out grow disease and you will have less incidence and better recovery. The problem usually occurs under cool climatic conditions (late fall or early spring), heavily and or overcast weather. In climates where Zoysiagrass will go winter dormant I recommend a full application of N-P-K in a 100% slow release formulation [i.e., dead of winter - DORMANT FEED]. The fertilizer will have sufficient time to move through the canopy into the soil away from plant tissue and being insoluble will not be available until the soil microbes and soil temperatures allow for its decomposition. The free N is away from the disease organisms and not as likely to incite disease development in the early spring. Microbial activity is closely associated with soil temperatures and as the temperatures approach 16 - 18 C, their activity increases along with the Zoysiagrass roots. This eliminates the need to guess when the best time for spring fertilization is as the plant will have it when it needs it. A follow up fertilization again with a slow release type fertilizer should be targeted during mid-summer period again avoiding monsoon or extremely wet periods, and the last fertilization should be approximately 3 months before entering winter dormancy. If soil pH is alkaline (>7.5) avoid using a Phosphorous fertilizer for this last fertilization. Acidic or neutral soils can handle late P applications. In alkaline soils, the P will interact with micros over the fall and winter months and result in moderate to severe chlorosis of the turf in the spring. Dormant application of P is ok. This is one of the first steps in being proactive to managing potential disease problems. Don't feed the fungus!
1/31/20, 8:31 PM


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Jeremy3292 said:


> https://yardmastery.com/collections/fertilizers-granular/products/yard-mastery-7-0-20-summer-stress-blend
> 
> I personally have been looking at getting this one above for my last fert app of the year in early September. 0.21 lbs N and 0.60 lbs K. Thoughts?
> 
> ...


I really like the StressX. I have a bag ready for my late September application. I did a bag of it in late June and the Bermuda really liked the pop of potassium for the summer. I've done really well with holding off heat stress this year with just normal watering vs last year.


----------



## Southern Lawn (Dec 31, 2019)

Sorry guys. I missed the fact that this post was about Bermuda.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

FedDawg555 said:


> Jeremy3292 said:
> 
> 
> > https://yardmastery.com/collections/fertilizers-granular/products/yard-mastery-7-0-20-summer-stress-blend
> ...


How much N were you putting down and during what months exactly? Bag rate is only 0.12 lbs N per 1,000 sq ft...that doesn't seem like a lot at all.

Caveat - I've been working on getting my yard fixed and filled in this season and it is now flourishing. I was doing fert apps every month basically. So perhaps I won't need a lot of N next season since it is now well established? I never know how much N a good yard needs to just stay healthy and maintained.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I appreciate everyones input. I'll head to Site One this week. I might actually try the local Co-op too.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

I spoon feed around .75-1 lb of N per month for my Bermuda. I consider StressX and or X start as a supplement feeding not my primary N source. For instance my soil test showed a phosphorus deficiency and it recommended 2.3 lbs of P per/k for the season. I did a May app of XStart for the P and will Do another later this month. Based on Greenkeeper tracking all my apps I will end the season around 2.5lbs Of P. I'll do another soil test in December and figure out what I need for next season.


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> I know some "Winter" fertilizers have a high Potassium number which would work too if you don't need the Phosphorus.


My lawn's on a no phosphorus diet. I've got a bag of Stress X but I'd love some alternatives for future winterizing.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

BermudaBoy said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I know some "Winter" fertilizers have a high Potassium number which would work too if you don't need the Phosphorus.
> ...


So in NC you can't use any phosphorus fertilizer even if a soil test shows a deficiency?


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

FedDawg555 said:


> BermudaBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


Phosphorus is ok as far as I know. My first adventures with DIY lawn care were last year. I watched a lot of LCN's videos and got some Milorganite and "throw'er down" hard and heavy. I got a soil test this year and my phosphorus levels were through the roof. As a result this has been the summer of XGRN and no Milo.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

FedDawg555 said:


> BermudaBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


Yeah, there are no Phosphorus restrictions in NC that I am aware of.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

BermudaBoy said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> > BermudaBoy said:
> ...


Gotcha....


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> > I've always pt down 32-0-8 June - August. This year I renovated and still have Bermuda coming in. I was considering another round of 32-0-8. Thoughts?
> ...


I'm on year 2 of my quest and am learning a lot how Bermuda responds to temps. I fertilized last year in September and my tiftuf Bermuda went to sleep exactly as the soil temps started to drift below 60. I also over seeded an TT annual rye that I sprayed down in April and didn't see any damage to my Bermuda at all.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> You would want something with a high 3rd number like Potassium Sulfate 0-0-50 or you could use something like 10-10-10 for your last app of the year.


I went with the 10-10-10 from the Co-op which I'll out down in a couple weeks.
Thanks!


----------

